# κάνω σκαλωμαρία = hitch a (free) ride (on the back of tram, truck, etc.)



## nickel (Oct 20, 2008)

Από χτεσινή συζήτηση και, αφού εξήγησα ότι υπήρχαν τραμ στα δικά μου τα χρόνια, αλλά όχι στη δική μου πόλη.

*σκαλωμαρία* (γράφεται και *σκαλομαρία*)
Πρακτική πιτσιρικάδων παλιότερων δεκαετιών, κατά την οποία πηδούσαν και "σκάλωναν" σε διερχόμενα τραμ προκειμένου να μετακινούνται χωρίς εισιτήριο.
Από το slang.gr

Στο translatum είχε δημοσιευτεί και η _Σκαλομαρία στη μνήμη_ του Γιάννη Καρατζόγλου.

Υπάρχει κάποιο ιδιωματικό αγγλικό;


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 20, 2008)

Το μόνο που ίσως είναι κοντά είναι το roof-riding και roof-rider. Αλλά λέγεται, όποτε λέγεται, και για κάθε άλλο είδος οχήματος που επιτρέπει το σκαρφάλωμα. Παρεμπιπτόντως, ένα πρόσφατο άρθρο αναφέρει ότι στο Ecuador γίνεται και νόμιμα αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2015)

Τα τραμ της Θεσσαλονίκης: Ταξίδι στο παρελθόν


----------



## pontios (Feb 4, 2015)

Also, surf a tram/train/truck, or hop a tram/train (as in train hopping/surfing, etc..).

Steal a ride on a tram/train/etc.


----------



## cougr (Feb 4, 2015)

This thread brings back memories of an expression long buried in the recesses of my mind: _to scale/scaling a ride_

*Scale* noun Austral. and NZ: ...Esp. in phr. to scale a train (tram, etc.), to ride on public transport without paying. 

The tram guards were a race apart and were generally much admired by little boys, even though we did our best to outwit them by ‘scaling’ a ride, crouching unseen on the footboard on the other side of the tram. (Oxford dictionary of modern slang)*

*Although in the case of this particular expression, I think it would've been more apt to have been included in a dictionary concerned with slang terms relegated to the annals of history.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 4, 2015)

Νομίζω πως εδώ ταιριάζει και η δεύτερη σημασία του *σαλταδόρου* από εδώ: http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CF%83%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%B4%CF%8C%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%82

Δεν είναι το ίδιο φυσικά, αλλά παρόμοια πρακτική... 

Και το αντίστοιχο τραγούδι:


----------

